
DARPA's request for input on their 100 year starship study - michael_nielsen
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/05/star-children-return-to-home.html
======
michael_nielsen
Here's a direct link to the pdf request for input:
[https://www.fbo.gov/download/4e9/4e97f00f960077f97483818426f...](https://www.fbo.gov/download/4e9/4e97f00f960077f97483818426f13673/RFI_-_100_Year_Starship_Study.pdf)

The linked blog post provides a reasonable summary.

------
phlux
So it would appear that the RFI is specific to the human dynamics and not
technology. The idea being that a society encapsulated for a 100 year journey
- presumably to the nearest earth-like planet at 20LY is reachable on a 100
year journey to occur in the next 100 years - would need to be structured such
that internal human interpersonal dynamics are sustainable.

I would assume that we would need to heavily look at a rotating hierarchy
within a meritocracy such as engineering heavy companies (Google, obviously
coming to mind)

That you need to determine a structure that allows for individual fulfillment
as well as group achievement and that individuals have the ability to migrate
through roles over time and foster the next several generations of
replacements.

Sexual reproduction would have to be heavily considered as you need to sustain
the population, but not overpopulate the ship.

Resource consumption (some people eat a lot more than others) needs to be
addressed.

Education, entertainment and exercise need to be accounted for.

Materials management is an issue (how will research endeavors be supported
over 100 years in such a way that they don't consume/transform the available
materials to the point that future research is inhibited)

The issue with an organizational structure to last 100 years in an enclosed
environment will really tax traditional ideas of relationships.

How do you handle the un-pretty / weird / asshole who no-one wants to have
relations with over time - knowing they cant leave the ship, they may become
lonely/angry.

How do you deal with jealousy?

How do you deal with monogamy?

etc....

interesting problem.

